# new kid on the block.



## gluten-free-chick (Feb 1, 2009)

hey. Ive recently found out that its a "definate possibility" that i suffer from "some form" of IBS. This revelation came after a year of canstant abdominal pain and tests, including 2 ultrasounds, a barium follow through and goodness knows how many bloodtests. Im currently on colofac which doesnt really seem to be working as well as the doctors hoped. My only symptom is constant and anoyingly sharp abdominal pain, so i guess im kinda lucky







. Anyway, id be grateful of any advice, seeing as unless its IBS my dr.s are unlikely to find a diagnosis (they apear to be running out of options).


----------



## longsc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

i guess count yourself as one of the lucky ones lol. But as far as the abdominal cramping i would suggest getting on some kind of depressent like a low dose tranquilizer like xanax i take .5mg 2x a day and that more or less gets rid of most of my pains. I would say eventually your doctors will just end up saying they have exhausted every other possibility and that u just have acute ibs luckily without constipation or diarreah. But you might want to try changing ur diet about and getting rid of insoluble fiber cause that could be one thing, plus some yogurt might do the trick but i would really talk to your doctor about anti-cramping/anti-spasmodic medicationSteven


----------



## gluten-free-chick (Feb 1, 2009)

thankyou for your replyIm already on antispasmodics and they arent really working, either that or my pains got worse (which wouldnt surprise me). At the moment., getting rid of fiber would be pretty difficult as because of my gluten free diet i use a lot of flour substitutes and mixes to make things like bread, many of which are fortified with fiber and my school has no gluten free options so i rely on those and perscription foods (also fortified with fiber) for lunch. Tranquilizers might be an option in the future though.. thanks


----------

